# Lastest privy dig yields scarce find for Nebraska



## sodafizz (Jul 2, 2014)

Most of our finds are 1880ish to 1890s.  But this pit had some 1860's stuff in it. Even though this wasn't complete it was still fun to pull out this double sided eagle flask. Also dug shards of a Jacob Pinkerton Wahoo & Calysaya Bitters. My digging partner pictured.Thanks for looking.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 2, 2014)

All I can say is those are some major criers!Welcome to the forum, probably you have heard that before...Find anything whole out of the pit? Looks like you found a good spot.


----------



## sodafizz (Jul 2, 2014)

Nothing complete but we have a couple more holes to dig on this property. Our fingers our crossed.We have been kind of unlucky this season, its bound to turn around soon.I am going to try to post more to this forum. We average one dig a week.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry those were broken. They would have been really good finds. On the bright side your site has really good potential. We would like to see you post more of your finds here. This is a great forum and the folks here are very helpful.  Happy hunting and don't be a stranger to these parts


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2014)

Thats a cry in shame for that eagle


----------



## THE BADGER (Jul 6, 2014)

that would have been sweet,better luck next time fizz.maybe at that property yet.


----------

